# Best Camo Pants



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm looking for some quiet and light pants for the deer hunt. Any suggestions on brands and where to find the best stuff? What have you guys found to be the best out there?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

sitka gear for me


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Badlands and they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Kryptek


----------



## jestanw01 (Jul 2, 2013)

The firstlite Kanab pant is one of my all time favorite, quiet, breathable, comfortable, 100% merino wool in a ripstop type material. Easily the best pant I've ever worn.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

kings camo sells a pant that is pretty soft and very comfortable. I'm picky about that stuff and that was the most comfortable one.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

+1 on kings


----------



## Calvinjferguson (Jul 22, 2013)

Core 4 Stuff is really good. You can find it at a discount on Camofire.com sometimes.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Sitka Ascent pants are amazing. Perfect for what you are referring to.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I looked at the price tag on sitka stuff, and it said "$first born"


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

*Cabelas Scout Pant*

I like the build of the Cabelas scout pant and price is reasonable:

http://bit.ly/19iNyzv


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

sitka ascent...that's all I wear before October!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I ordered some merino wool pants from first lite... haven't go them yet. But i have high hopes. They should be very quite.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Kuiu attack pants. Tough as nails, 4 way stretch, dry quick, and quiet.


----------

